# ser una sort



## betulina

Hola,

Em sabríeu dir si és correcta aquesta expressió? "Ser una sort": "va ser una sort que no vingués", per exemple. No tinc clar si és una interferència o no.

És per traduir l'anglès "It is perhaps fortunate that he did not live to see..." --- "Potser és una sort que no visqués per veure..."

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

¿Què et sembla?

"Maybe he was lucky he didn't live to see..." o "... he wasn't alive to see..."

Espera't a veure altres opinions.

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ui, perdona, Mei, segurament no m'he explicat bé. El que busco és la traducció al català. Se m'ha acudit "ser una sort", però no estic segura que sigui una expressió correcta, en català.

Perdó per la confusió!


----------



## Mei

Ostres, perdona, ho he entés malament...  

En aquest cas també pots dir: "Potser va tenir sort de no ser viu per veure-ho" 

Es que no he trobat "ser una sort", però sí he trobat "tenir sort".

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola reines!

Jo he trobat aquestes expressions:
-Va tenir la sort de...
-Sort hi va haver de o Sort hi va haver que...
-Sortosament

Espero ajudar-te una micona...
Una abraçada a les dues!

X:


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, guapes!

He vist que en castellà sí que es diu això de "fue una suerte" (és que no n'estava segura, tampoc...  ), o sigui que "va ser una sort" té uns quants números per ser interferència (que no tots, clar...), i més si no ho hem trobat.

Per no arriscar-me, faré servir alguna d'aquestes alternatives. Potser "potser encara va tenir sort de no viure per veure...", però em sona molt malament, "viure" i "veure" tan junt. Trobeu que si trec "viure" s'entén igual, si abans ja s'ha comentat que va morir en una guerra?

"Potser encara va tenir sort de no veure el que va passar." Sí, oi? (ui, crec que tinc un dia molt insegur!  )

Gràcies!


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Gràcies, guapes!
> 
> He vist que en castellà sí que es diu això de "fue una suerte" (és que no n'estava segura, tampoc...  ), o sigui que "va ser una sort" té uns quants números per ser interferència (que no tots, clar...), i més si no ho hem trobat.
> 
> Per no arriscar-me, faré servir alguna d'aquestes alternatives. Potser "potser encara va tenir sort de no viure per veure...", però em sona molt malament, "viure" i "veure" tan junt. Trobeu que si trec "viure" s'entén igual, si abans ja s'ha comentat que va morir en una guerra?
> 
> "Potser encara va tenir sort de no veure el que va passar." Sí, oi? (ui, crec que tinc un dia molt insegur!  )
> 
> Gràcies!


 
Bones,

No ho sé, depèn de l'èmfasi que vulguis o que s'hagi de donar a "viure". També podries canviar viure per "veure-ho en vida" o alguna cosa així. 
Si no és important "viure", sona bé la teva opció. 

Fins ara xula!
X:


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Xerinola.

Sí, és que just a la frase d'abans diu:   

"Ell va morir en una guerra per aquests mateixos valors." I segueix: "Potser encara va tenir sort de no veure el que va passar als seus estimats bascos entre 1937 i 2002."


Crec que ho deixaré així. Moltes gràcies per l'ajuda!!


----------



## Xerinola

Fins ara guapa!
Petonets
X.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> "Ell va morir en una guerra per aquests mateixos valors." I segueix: "Potser encara va tenir sort de no veure el que va passar als seus estimats bascos entre 1937 i 2002."



Què et sembla: "Potser encara va tenir sort de no ser-hi per veure el que va passar als seus estimats bascos entre 1937 i 2002."?

Mei


----------



## betulina

També és una bona opció, Mei! Moltes gràcies!


----------

